# Getting from newark airport to brooklyn (Carroll street subway)



## mod (May 28, 2013)

Anyone any experience doing this?

Seems a bit of a schlep. I've read about a Super Shuttle Bus Service but cant find anything shared and cheap. 

Any tips welcome. 

ta


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

The train can be a bit of a pain because if you inadvertently get on the 'wrong' one you have to pay again .
Cabs are well expensive (hovering close to $100).

Useful discussion here: http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowTo...om_Newark_Airport-New_York_City_New_York.html


----------



## mod (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> The train can be a bit of a pain because if you inadvertently get on the 'wrong' one you have to pay again .
> Cabs are well expensive (hovering close to $100).
> 
> Useful discussion here: http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowTo...om_Newark_Airport-New_York_City_New_York.html


 
Thanks....will have a look at that after work.


----------



## moonsi til (May 28, 2013)

I travelled from Newark to Manhattan in 2010 on a shared taxi that I booked at the airport for $20. It was a mini bus/people carrier which dropped everyone off at their hotels. It was easy to do and booked at a official desk then I just waited 15 mins or so and off we went. I did the same when my holiday was up.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> I travelled from Newark to Manhattan in 2010 on a shared taxi that I booked at the airport for $20. It was a mini bus/people carrier which dropped everyone off at their hotels. It was easy to do and booked at a official desk then I just waited 15 mins or so and off we went. I did the same when my holiday was up.


 
I forgot about them!


----------



## Epico (May 28, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> I travelled from Newark to Manhattan in 2010 on a shared taxi that I booked at the airport for $20. It was a mini bus/people carrier which dropped everyone off at their hotels. It was easy to do and booked at a official desk then I just waited 15 mins or so and off we went. I did the same when my holiday was up.



I did a similar thing but booked online before I travelled so I just produced my receipt at the airport. Thing is, I was so tired/excited that when I got dropped at the hotel I paid the driver the full fare again, forgetting that I had already paid. Just getting into the tipping culture I suppose!


----------



## naive87 (May 29, 2013)

mod said:


> Thanks....will have a look at that after work.




Can you message me in inbox. I don't think I am allow tO do so. Thanks


----------



## petee (May 29, 2013)

i don't think you can get straight from newark to bklyn, you'll have to change in manhattan somewhere. there is a regularly scheduled (every 30 min iirc) bus, not expensive, leaves you at port authority bus terminal in manhattan, that's at 42nd and 8th avenue, take the A there to Jay Street, change there for the F two stops to Carroll street.


----------



## mod (May 30, 2013)

Thanks all

*naive87 - Who are you? Stop messaging me!*


----------



## denniseagle (Jun 23, 2013)

We did JFK to midtown Manhattan  for around £50 return for 2 via minibus pre booked,airport to hotel -hotel to airport door to door.
Check out airport transfers online from any nominated airport .
We could have used the skytrain and then the subway but not having visited New York before opted for door to door service next time we will utilise the skytrain/subway cost about $7 each each way.


----------

